# want to try a low light planted tank



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

well i want to try some thing new never have had plants before this will be a new tank as the the fish in my other tanks will eat them . looking to go low tech an low light . an want to start off with some for giving plants . i know my spelling is bad lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java moss,java fern,anubias and some crypts are pretty good lowlight forgiving plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What will you be using for substrate? If it's regular aquarium gravel, I would suggest getting some root fertilization tabs.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

substrate i am open too what i am told its a new tank


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

I have good luck with just gravel, 1.5 watts per gallon and liquid fert twice a week. I have not failed to grow anything in there yet. My tiger barbs let them get nice and big, then destroys them lol.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

planing on useing ten gl tank . i happen too have sitting here . i have 5 tanks as is .well ones at a friends but she just feeds the fish so its my tank lol


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want to save yourself some money in the long run, get some good plant-specific substrate like Eco-Complete, Floramax or Fluorite. They will give your plants all the nutrients they need, aside from the occasional addition of fresh tap water. These substrates will do away with the need for root fertilizer tabs or liquid plant food.

Also, when looking at lights, look for a bulb that is rated at 6700K (Kelvin rating). This pertains to the type of light emitted, and 6700K or lower is down in the pink-red range, which plants benefit the most from. Most common fish tank light fixtures are T8 fluorescent bulbs, but the generic bulb that comes in the hood is a 10,000K which is more of a white broad-spectrum light. Your plants will do fine, but for $10, a 6700K T8 bulb will benefit them much more.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

how much substrate do i need i like the look of the Eco-Complete,. never had a planted tank is it still a lb per gl or do i need more i see it comes in a 20 lb bag


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> how much substrate do i need i like the look of the Eco-Complete,. never had a planted tank is it still a lb per gl or do i need more i see it comes in a 20 lb bag


If you get Eco-Complete for a ten gallon, one bag is perfect for ten gallons imo.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would use the following:

4-6 bunches of anacharis

4-6 vals

4 small potted types (swords, crypts)

1 amazon sword for a centerpiece.

For substrate I would use 1" canadian sphagum peat moss (no ferts added), 1" play sand, 1" pc celect ( from pro choice ) (or aquarium gravel)

Then follow the beaslbob build instructions here.

For lighting a couple of spiral (pig tail) incandescent replacement bulbs 6500k would be excellent. I just use a couple of 10 watt (actually watts not equilivant watts) that screw into the incandescent hoods. If you don't have a hood, I used the round clip on spot reflectors setting on 1/4' squar plastic grid lighting diffusers (called here egg crate).


----------

